# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Ab heute neu

## Enrico

Lange musste man warten, auf neues von ihm, aber nun ist er wieder auf der Bühne  ::  



Nun bei Warner, aber wieder der alte Udo, und auch passend zu unserem Forum zur Zeit

http://udo-lindenberg.artists.warner.de/

Mich freuts   ::

----------


## Enrico

Tittel 4

Was hat die Zeit mit uns gemacht
was ist den blos aus uns geworden?
was hat die Zeit mit uns gemacht?
ein eisiger Wind treibt uns nach Norden
in so ein Land wo weit und breit
bis hin in schweigen oder Streit!

Da will ich nicht hin! Das macht mich kaputt!

Da will ich nicht hin! ...

Was hat die Zeit mit uns gemacht?
Das kann doch echt nicht unser Ding sein?!
was hat die Zeit mit uns gemacht?
den ganzen Blues zieh ich mir nicht rein!
Wir sind doch nicht so wie die andern!
die sich mal lieben und dann weiter wandern!
Heh! das weist du doch...

----------

Ich habe lange, sehr lange gewartet, gesucht. Nun endlich habe ich ihn.

p-bar

Hier auch meinen ausdrücklichen Dank an Phimax.

René

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke für Info, Enrico
habe eigentlich Udo zwecks Alkoholgenuss schon aufgegeben.
Schau mir jetzt "Wetten Dass" an und hoffe, dass seine neue Single gut ankommt und das er wieder auf die richtige Spur kommt.

Keine Panik auf der Titanic.  :: 

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

...sehe gerade

Paris Hilton kommt auch, hoffentlich hat sie in Erfurt ihren Schlüpfer nicht vergessen.  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Ja, heute ist mal Wetten Dass Abend angesagt, aber auch so gugg ich dat gern  ::

----------


## Dieter

Hilfe!!!!!

Die Kacke hab ich mir noch ueberhaupt nie angeschaut. 

Udo war mir auch schon immer zu spiesig   :cool:  .

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Ich habe lange, sehr lange gewartet, gesucht. Nun endlich habe ich ihn.
> 
> p-bar
> 
> Hier auch meinen ausdrücklichen Dank an Phimax.
> 
> René


Rene, sag bloß du hast den Film?
Ich suche auch schon sehr lange, aber konnte ihn bisher noch nicht finden...

----------


## Hua Hin

> Hilfe!!!!!
> 
> Die Kacke hab ich mir noch ueberhaupt nie angeschaut.


Wenn Du`s noch nie gesehen hast, wie willste es dann beurteilen?




> Udo war mir auch schon immer zu spiesig  .
> Hilfe!!!!!


Klar Dieter, wenn ein Dauerabonnement im Hotel Atlantis als Spiessertum gerechtfertigt wird,
würde ich gerne mal nen Spiesser vorstrecken.  ::  

Gruss  Alex

----------

> Zitat von Rene
> 
> Ich habe lange, sehr lange gewartet, gesucht. Nun endlich habe ich ihn.
> 
> p-bar
> 
> Hier auch meinen ausdrücklichen Dank an Phimax.
> 
> René
> ...



Joo    ::  

René

----------


## Hua Hin

Nur zur Info:
Udos Neue wurde schon nach ein paar Wochen mit "Gold" ausgezeichnet.
Muss ich doch noch mal zuschlagen, um mich dann auf Hua Hins Terassen melodisch hinzugeben.
oder wie Udo zu sagen pflegt, das geht mir sowas am Arsch vorbei.

Gruss Alex

----------

